

Rise of the wikicrats - davidw
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2007/08/rise_of_the_wik.php

======
chmac
What will the next generation of social content look like then? Personally, I
think the next "big thing" will be trust metrics. Wikipedia's challenges could
be solved by a trust matrix.

If users were given trust values (think eBay feedback, but a bit smarter) and
then users could in turn rate articles, that would at least partially solve
some of Wikipedia's biggest criticisms (the content is unchecked and liable to
spam / abuse).

Trust networks like that scale exponentially with the number of nodes (users
and articles) so I suppose it would significantly increase the resources
required to host something like Wikipedia.

------
zach
Someone could do us all a service by presenting a talk called "A Practical
Guide To Avoiding Internet Drama on Your Service" and offering advice on
structuring discussion, interaction and administration to avoid problems like
this.

My #1 suggestion: if you must have an "off-topic" forum, make sure it's clear
that it's not the "no rules" forum.

------
gojomo
So many startups gunning for Google; perhaps some should be gunning for
Wikipedia -- which I love but seems at risk of retreating into paranoid
orthodoxy in response to scaling and spamming threats.

~~~
adamdoupe
One of the Wikipedia founders has created his own version:

<http://en.citizendium.org/wiki/Main_Page>

The basic idea is to establish experts that review articles and guarantee the
quality of the articles in their domain. Seems like an interesting idea.

